# A test shop project...



## Geezer Garage (Nov 13, 2022)

Another project made from recycled materials. Some commercial gym equipment that had been chopped up and put in a dumpster found it's way home with me, and had been sitting outside the shop for a year or better. The welding shop is getting a little crowded, so decided it was time to get some  things off the floor, and a little more user friendly. 

First step was to get out the plasma cutter, and cut up the square tubing into more usable pieces. No drawings involved, just shooting from the hip as usual. I mean that's the way Sundance did it, right. Took a few measurements, and started sticking things together. 

The goal here like the work table, is to put this together for as close to zero cost as possible. I figure between consumables, paint, and the wheels, and casters that I picked up cheap a few years back, I should be able to keep the total cost to $30-40. Mike




http://imgur.com/vZSVWuP




http://imgur.com/rXoaHCQ




http://imgur.com/KiIkz4u


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 13, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> Another project made from recycled materials


Looking forward to seeing your progress, and final product!


----------



## Gaer (Nov 13, 2022)

Wow!  You are a talented man!  Impressive!


----------



## Sliverfox (Nov 14, 2022)

Am impressed with your ideas of  reusing  things.

Too bad  you are so far away &  that hubby  sold all our scrap metal.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Nov 15, 2022)

A little further along. A little slice and dice on the drawer as it was about 6" to long. A lot of fiddling around with nylon rollers from another drawer assembly, and cutting and welding them together on a new rail without melting them. Did destroy one. welding on the thin stuff was going so well got a little carried away, and the next thing you know you have a pool of melted plastic. When finished, the drawer slides in and out smoothly, so all's well that ends up in the well, or something like that. The diamond plate top is the cover off a restaurant style grease trap that I pulled out when doing some remodel work. Welded in two pieces of 1/8th x 3" strap on either side to cover the slides, and for mounting the cable supports.




https%3A//i.imgur.com/dAoHfIR.jpg[/img]']
	

https%3A//i.imgur.com/2vkBMKW.jpg[/img]']
	

https%3A//i.imgur.com/Ol3LxEZ.jpg[/img]']


----------



## Geezer Garage (Nov 16, 2022)

Finished up the welding. Ended up having to move the rear wheels back for better balance. It would have worked as was, but it just wasn't right. came up with a simple retention setup for the bottle. Formed the band right on the tank, and used some thick wall tubing, the same stuff I made the cable/torch hangers from, to make bushings for the pull pins. Built a box out of 3" strap material for wire brushes, tip cleaners/cutters, and other often used things. Now just need to clean everything up and paint. Mike



 



https%3A//i.imgur.com/fuyCRTr.jpg[/img]']
	

https%3A//i.imgur.com/pDaVuT0.jpg[/img]']
	

https%3A//i.imgur.com/YVfRFvK.jpg[/img]']


----------



## Geezer Garage (Nov 16, 2022)

Additional pics.



https%3A//i.imgur.com/1VeFdNI.jpg[/img]']
	

https%3A//i.imgur.com/TtwmGFJ.jpg[/img]']


----------



## Geezer Garage (Nov 21, 2022)

Finally got around to getting the cart painted, and finished up. The most expensive component in the build was the two cans of black hammer tone spray paint which ran $30. Wasn't it just yesterday that spray paint was $5 a can, or less? Could have used something that I had on hand, but I wanted that finish. Anywho, one more project scratched off the list. Cheers, Mike




https://i.imgur.com/UsL6SP9.jpg[/img]']https://i.imgur.com/UsL6SP9.jpg[/img]']https://i.imgur.com/JbRftab.jpg[/img]']
	

https%3A//i.imgur.com/Li1sqgH.jpg[/img]']https://i.imgur.com/UsL6SP9.jpg[/img]']
https%3A//i.imgur.com/Li1sqgH.jpg[/img]']
	

https%3A//i.imgur.com/Li1sqgH.jpg[/img]']
https%3A//i.imgur.com/Li1sqgH.jpg[/img]']
	



https%3A//i.imgur.com/HAjz4Fp.jpg[/img]']


----------



## Sliverfox (Nov 22, 2022)

Nicely done.


----------

